# What happens if the IED (Initial Entry Date) is missed?



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello dear friends,

I know that - in short - if the IED is missed, the PR is cancelled.

However, is there any exception to that rule? Has anyone ever had to change your IED?


The reason I ask this is mainly curiosity.
My IED is 8-feb-15 - I have booked a flight on 25 Jan.
Let's say a big disaster happens - I don't know - I volcano cancels all flights (like it happened in 2010) or if I get real sick and I can't travel...

Would DIBP be kind enough to understand this or would I lose the PR without any rights to complain?

Booking the flight so close to the IED made me a bit nervous, but I really can't go before.

Please share your thoughts 

Cheers


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Big natural disaster, assuming the you were not killed  Allowances will be made, visas extended and entry dates too. I got stuck in that volcano ash cloud, in a 5* hotel in Abu Dhabi paid for by Ethiad I might add  

Some allowances can be made on application for serious illness meaning you can not travel. You must contact them about this, provide medical evidence etc. Minor illness, normal pregnancy, illness of anyone else ie your mum who isn't travelling etc doesn't count. 

Otherwise its cancelled.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

FED missed = visa is gone ..... simple ..... 

I would say book it earlier. Many things could happen. You could lose your passport, you could get in legal trouble (even if innocent) and get a travel ban ...etc. 

If you are going to validate the visa, do it way earlier since anyways you will come back. 

If you are moving permanently, try to push it maybe a few weeks earlier


The only exception I have seen is if you/your spouse are/is pregnant and in late term pregnancy (too far along to fly)


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I've honestly only seen one person getting an extended date due to illness. It took him over a year, he used an agent to plead on his behalf and provided tons of medical reports from consultants and a psychiatrist, paid for by him. It was touch and go but he got it in the end but was only given a couple of months from date of their decision to extend to validate.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

I really can't make it before due to work and family circunstances. 
If I were to step out of my home right now, it would take at least 48 hours to get to Sydney (plus 48 hours to come back). That means I would need at least a week off from work - and in that case I would spent the whole week on planes and airports and would extensively travel in time 

Also, the ticket costs about 1.7k USD. So the best I could think of was to arrange a vacation and spent a couple of weeks.

One weird thing is that I can't understand where this 8/feb date came from. My medicals and PCCs were done in May.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

_shel said:


> Big natural disaster, assuming the you were not killed  Allowances will be made, visas extended and entry dates too. I got stuck in that volcano ash cloud, in a 5* hotel in Abu Dhabi paid for by Ethiad I might add


Not so bad after all, huh? 

I flew to Europe on a business trip during that time... everyone was freaking out and the airports were so full of people.
I saw people screaming to the airlines employees more than once.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Hello dear friends,
> 
> I know that - in short - if the IED is missed, the PR is cancelled.
> 
> However, is there any exception to that rule? Has anyone ever had to change your IED?


WOW WOW WOW. Mate what are you talking about?  It was so a long journey and it would be a big mistake to lose your visa granted because of some imaginary problems. Don't even think about it.  Cheers.


----------

